# Adobe Audition 3.0 Aufnahmedateien als mp3 abspeichern



## Soulinfect (25. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin seit Jahren von Audition 1.5 endlich auf die 3.0 Version umgestiegen.
Alles funktionert NUR werden die aufgenommen Dateien direkt als wav-datei abgespeichert.
Ich hab heute n Rocksong aufgenommen und dann war der Ordner direkt 800mb groß. Auf die Dauer ist irgendwann die Platte voll ...

Beim 1.5er konnte man auswählen mit welchen Format des abgespeichert wird, jedoch find ich ums verrecken NICHT wo ...

Geht das überhaupt bei v3.0? Und wenn ja ... sagt mir BIIITTTEE wo!! ^^

Lg


----------



## Matze (27. September 2010)

Versuche es mal in der Multitrackansicht bei 
Datei -> Alle Audiodaten speichern als

Also ich war in 1.5 sehr froh, dass ich damals endlich herausgefunden hatte wie man in wav speichert. MP3 kann ich da nicht empfelen, weil es eben ein verlustbehaftetes Format ist.


----------



## Soulinfect (28. September 2010)

jau ich nehm damit halt nur demo aufnahmen von egitarren im metal bereich auf.  da hört man nicht wirklih viel unterschied!  und wenn ich dann für eine aufnahme 1,5gb verbrauche, dann stört das etwas ... danke für den eigentlich simplen tipp!


----------

